# Zapco board, PEQ or SEQ equalizer repair and restoration.



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

I received request from one of my customer to repair Zapco PEQ equalizer.
It was in very bad shape, but I am up to a challenge.


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

So, remove "old sliders"


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

clean and de-grease the board


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

replaced parts


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

and put restored case on it


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

May I ask , what was the cost of the repairs? 
I’ve past in a few of these because of the conditions of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

carlthess40 said:


> May I ask , what was the cost of the repairs?
> I’ve past in a few of these because of the conditions of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





carlthess40 said:


> May I ask , what was the cost of the repairs?
> I’ve past in a few of these because of the conditions of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$350


----------



## OG Mane (Apr 2, 2021)

when you restore them is that including front and back as well were it looks new? thanks


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

OG Mane said:


> when you restore them is that including front and back as well were it looks new? thanks


yes, back is also stripped and re-painted.


----------



## OG Mane (Apr 2, 2021)

twinimage said:


> yes, back is also stripped and re-painted.


Hi thank you for your reply how do I go about getting the service


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

OG Mane said:


> Hi thank you for your reply how do I go about getting the service


773-202-0909 call me


----------



## Rog B (Sep 24, 2021)

How do I take the sliders off? Is it easy I don't want to break anything..


----------



## Rog B (Sep 24, 2021)

twinimage said:


> 773-202-0909 call me


Where can I buy the parts


----------



## adamsron96 (12 mo ago)

Can you buy a parts kit or somthing to repair a zapco board yourself or do you have to buy the parts individually


----------



## Jeepcruiser (12 mo ago)

Did he get back to you about how to go about getting parts?


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't sell part separately. I have all needed parts to restore Zapco PEQ or SEQ.


----------



## Jeepcruiser (12 mo ago)

twinimage said:


> I don't sell part separately. I have all needed parts to restore Zapco PEQ or SEQ.


Can you include the trim pots for the input adjusters? How much is the kit? Thanks for reaching out to.


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't sell part or any "kits"


----------



## Jeepcruiser (12 mo ago)

Thanks for reply.


----------



## Natebish650 (11 mo ago)

twinimage said:


> I received request from one of my customer to repair Zapco PEQ equalizer.
> It was in very bad shape, but I am up to a challenge.
> View attachment 284621


Are you still repairing these


----------

